# my 5G nano journal



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

For those who haven't seen my topic in *Introductions & Greetings*, I'm gonna describe the setup again.
It's a 5G tank, with playground sand, an AquaClear30 filter, and AQUA-GLO 15W light.
Until recently it had transformed in a jungle made by lots of rotala rotundifolia stems and a bunch of moss in the foreground. But i gave it a military buzz cut  and i'm trying a different look to it, with more open spaces. All I want is to see my god damn shrimpies  , without searching for them for 5 minutes.
I realize the new aquascape is still fresh and it has to "grow-in" a bit more, but I couldn't help myself from takin a couple of pics and starting a journal  
the inhabitants are a bunch of MTS and 2 apple snails, 6 adult RCS and a bunch of their babies.
Here are the pics:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The backing is pretty cool too! 

I am excited to see this grow in...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Moonraker a la James Bond? Looking forward to it growing in too!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Nothing much has happened in the past 2 weeks, except for the riccia which has grown quite a bit and so did the RCS babies (judging from their size, there's 3 generations of them). 
And because pictures say more than a million words here are some new pics from today.
here you can see how much riccia grew in 2 weeks, completely covering the mesh:








and some overall pics:
















I'm not really happy with the current background plants (the moss and the 3 stems of bacopa monnieri), and I want to change them with something else...but I still don't know what. I was thinking of maybe tying the moss to rocks, so that it grows somewhat like a lawn, but higher than the riccia in the foreground. Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, I love the ricca, I have to get some!!!

How about Brazilian pennywort for the background? It's apparently easy and fast growing. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/90-Brazilian_Pennywort_Hydrocotyle_leucocephala.html

Would have loved to have seen your tank before the haircut!


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately I thought of taking a picture of "the nano jungle" only when i was with my hands in the tank, and half of the plants taken out already  
Riccia is truly awesome, i love it sooo much  
Thanks for the suggestion with pennywort...but i don't think i'm gonna give it a try  It's not really the type of plant suited for a 5 G nano, because it will grow all the way to the surface and it has big leaves...I'm looking for something with smaller leaves, so that the plants don't give the impression of a small tank.
I might try to plant some Micranthemum umbrosum in the background...or maybe half with M umbrosum and the other half with moss tied to rocks. And whichever will grow and look better will remain in the end.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

It looks sort of like a planet setting from Star Trek 1st generation. 

I think I need to start a nano in my office.


----------

